# 2018 Rogue SL - Dash Compass Vanished



## dlfarrell (Jun 10, 2018)

Anyone familiar with how to get back the compass display on the dash ? Went through all of the driver assistance screens and other displays and the compass option is no longer there. Strange


----------



## dlfarrell (Jun 10, 2018)

Solved it myself - had to do a factory reset. There seems to be an issue with the Rogue display compass, this is the 2nd time it has disappeared. The first time it came back itself.


----------

